# Oregon Snow Pack Update



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

*ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/data/snow/update/or.txt

Its not looking good so far. Keep doing your snow dance. Makes for easy winter Rogue trips but... 
*


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Does this mean Oregon may not have a good spring season? I know it's early but I'm guessing no one is booking plane tickets to Portland just yet. 

A couple of us wanted to roll out there in April but now I'm second guessing.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Does this mean Oregon may not have a good spring season?


No. Spring boating will be great. It's mid- to late summer that will be dry.


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

In the spring there will be water July and August will be dry.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Kind of looking forward to more ELF boating and less crowds this year if the low snow pack holds.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

mbrookins said:


> In the spring there will be water July and August will be dry.


*U.S. weather forecaster says no active El Nino through summer 2014*



> (Reuters) - U.S. weather forecaster Climate Prediction Center (CPC) said on Thursday that it maintains its forecast for neutral El Nino and La Nina conditions in the Northern Hemisphere through summer 2014.


Nothing on their horizon.
(El Nino means usually drier and is watched by fire weather types closely)
===================

United States Drought Monitor > Home
says Oregon is in Abnormally dry to Severe Drought to even a small patch of *extreme drought* in the northern Owyhee country.

===================

The Climate Prediction Center says:
Climate Prediction Center









Dam dry for almost all of America.

===================

This is the easiest snow pack site to glance at because it works based on watersheds. Your side stream may vary.
SNOTEL Narrative

Go to the state then find the area.
Note that for Oregon - Owyhee there are 8 snotel sites that are averaged for the snow pack year to date average. Currently 51% for the Owyhee % of snow water equivalent. The Owyhee is also in Idaho and Nevada, of course.

- - - - - -

The Owyhee don't look good for the Spring either.

The Illinois could be unsuitable also even in the spring.

+++++++

No one knows.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

BilloutWest said:


> Note that for Oregon - Owyhee there are 8 snotel sites that are averaged for the snow pack year to date average. Currently 51% for the Owyhee % of snow water equivalent. The Owyhee is also in Idaho and Nevada, of course.


The Snotel sites for the Owyhee basin are all in Idaho and Nevada. None are in Oregon.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Wadeinthewater said:


> The Snotel sites for the Owyhee basin are all in Idaho and Nevada. None are in Oregon.


Are there 8 or 13?

Oregon lists 8.
Idaho lists 8, probably the same 8 but there are in Idaho??
Nevada lists 5.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Oregon Basin Outlook Report January 1, 2014*
two weeks old



> OWYHEE MALHEUR SNOWPACK
> As of January 1, the basin snowpack was 53% of normal. Last year at this time, the snowpack was 79% of normal. If this snow season remains below normal, this will mark the third year in a row with a low mountain snowpack.


*April through September streamflow forecasts in the basin range from 34% to 65% of average.*


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

BilloutWest said:


> Are there 8 or 13?
> Oregon lists 8.
> Idaho lists 8, probably the same 8 but there are in Idaho??
> Nevada lists 5.


There are 3 Owyhee basin snotel sites in Idaho and 5 in Nevada. All of the sites listed for Oregon are in Nevada and Idaho, because that is where the water originates.

JACK CREEK UPPER-NV 
FAWN CREEK-NV 
BIG BEND-NV 
LAUREL DRAW-NV 
SOUTH MTN.-ID 
TAYLOR CANYON-NV 
MUD FLAT-ID 
REYNOLDS CREEK-ID


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Idaho's pack sucks too


----------

